# What's this in my Springtail Cultures?



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

These things are smaller than the springtails I am trying to culture. They have a blueish tint. They are taking over my cultures. What are they? 

Pictured here next to an adult springtail.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like another type of springtail. Maybe a silver.


----------



## Fishboy (May 21, 2011)

Kinda looks like an 
iso to me


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with Doug.It looks like another type of spring to me.Does it jump as well? Lou


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a little red bug that killed off my springs so I would watch out.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont notice them jumping, nor do I notice the spring tails jumping. There are close to equal amounts of both types of bugs in my cultures. All of my cultures got infested with the silver/blue bug at around the same time. I have my iso cultures away from my springtails but all my springtail cultures (5) are stacked on top of one another. I wonder where they came from.


----------



## Bizzely (Oct 29, 2011)

Probably a different species of springtail. they could probably coexist fine, maybe try making some pure cultures?


----------

